# new betta owner



## l_lds2007 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hiya Everyone! My name is Jillian & I own 5 betta's 2 are crown tails 1 is a double half moon tail and one is a fantasy tail the other i believe is a spade tail/VT
I dont know much about them I know that they are males and I love them very much I even though I have only had them for a few days but i dont know anything about coloration and so fourth I will post pics up to share with you guys sorry if the pics are too many and too big i am new to this


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow they're pretty boys.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

nice fish. Welcome to the forums. When you say fantasy tail what do you mean ?


RC


----------



## l_lds2007 (Jan 23, 2007)

(RC) said:


> nice fish. Welcome to the forums. When you say fantasy tail what do you mean ?
> 
> 
> RC


hi and thanks for welcoming me A fantasy tail is just a normal betta that is what the breeder i go to get my betta's from call them fantasy tail


----------



## l_lds2007 (Jan 23, 2007)

anasfire23 said:


> Wow they're pretty boys.


Hiya and thanks I just love them I can't believe the different species my lfs had he had 10 different species in the store when i went yesterday I was drueling when i seen them all


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice looking bettas!

What exactly do you want to know about them, you said that you are new but never really asked any questions.
Ever have a question just give a hollar or go into chat.


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow they are beautiful!! I just love the CTs


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

So you are new to bettas but already have 5 of them? Hahahaha, yay, the more the merrier. Hahahahah, ok then. Well what would you like to know? I've had betta for about a year now I'd say I'm question savvy with all I've learned here!


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

NICE FISH!!!!!!!!! i have two veiltails


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, that is a lot of variety. I have only ever seen one kind at stores my whole life, I'm not even sure what kind they are. I wish I could view the pictures, but I can't see them. Good luck! Oh well, got to go to sem.!


----------

